# Wired2Fish and Fitzgerald Rods Giveaway



## fender66 (Mar 11, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with Fitzgerald Rods.

Flipping and pitching to heavy grass, fishing frogs over heavy cover and grinding crankbaits over shell bars can take a toll on wimpy rods.

Fitzgerald Rods is an Ocala, Florida based rod building company that puts tough into the equation without compromising balance and weight. Their rods are designed by Florida angler Trevor Fitzgerald and are super light weight and have the actions specific to the technique with cool looking matte black/silver cosmetics.

Utilizing cutting edge micro guide technology for better casting, braid-proof Nanolite HD rings, and American Tackle tangle proof tips, Fitzgerald Rods not only look good but have enough toughness to pull the biggest fish out of heavy cover.

Trevor Fitzgerald wants folks to put his rods to the test. Our latest giveaway offers a chance to win a new Fitzgerald Rod valued at $199 dollars. 4 winners.

Be sure to check out their website at https://www.fitzgeraldrods.com/.

This giveaway ends March 25th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!
Fitzgerald Rods Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win a new rod from Fitzgerald Rods 

https://www.wired2fish.com/fitzgerald-rods-giveaway/


----------



## panFried (Mar 11, 2014)

Come on Fender, when am I gonna win one of these things! ](*,)


----------



## fender66 (Mar 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344563#p344563 said:


> panFried » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Come on Fender, when am I gonna win one of these things! ](*,)



Stand in line.....that's all I can say.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice looking rods.


----------

